# Cheap Grinder for work.



## PaulN (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi All,

Ive got the Ascaso I-Mini at home which is a stepless grinder, its great for espresso grind but i dont want to spend time adjusting from fine to course for my daily work coffee.

Ive been using pre ground coffee for a few years now at work and think its time to get a little grinder just for filtered coffee. Ive seen a few flat blade grinders for around £10-£15 and tempted to have a punt as i only require course grind.

What are people thoughts on any of the below grinders and is there one intro grinder that would be better.

Coffee Grinders

Nice and cheap ones....

James Martin by Wahl Mini Grinder 150W Stainless Steel ZX595

Mains Coffee Bean Spice Pulse Nut Herb Seed Multi Use Grinder

Thanks

PaulN


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

I would still tend to go for a burr grinder. I have a Delonghi KG79 I use for cafetiere coffee, keeping my Iberital MC2 for espresso. It cost under 40 quid, has a timer to deliver measured doses and works absolutely fine for this purpose.


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

I'd steer clear of blade grinders as they cannot produce a consistent grind. If you want something cheap try the Porlex burr hand grinder £30.


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

Keep an eye out for a cheap Dualit on the Fleabay or even a Krups one, I use a Dualit as a portable holiday grinder for non espresso use.


----------



## profspudhed (Mar 18, 2011)

being a penniless bum i went with the best my cash could afford at the time, which was the krups burr grinder 40 quid from debenhams, i was actually surprised by how well it seems to work, its never going to compete with the high end stuff, but its not bad for the price, no doubt now someone will come and tell me what a piece of crap ive bought, but its certainly been an improvement over buying ground coffee


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

Prof - An improvement is always an improvement


----------



## RDW (Aug 26, 2010)

I have a Krups twin blade grinder like the top hit in your fist Amazon link, and would agree with the positive reviews. No complaints, really, and much easier than adjusting the MC2 to a coarse grind! It's pretty easy to clean with a soft brush. There's no timer, so I just use my watch, and use 2 short bursts rather than one long to avoid heating the grounds.


----------



## RolandG (Jul 25, 2010)

I use a Dualit Burr grinder for all filter/brewed coffee. I've used a blade grinder in the past, but it was only suitable for cafertiere in my opinion. Caferitere/French Press is much more forgiving in that the grind doesn't determine the extraction time and that a very very coarse grind is suitable. The grind for filter coffee is very important because it both determines how quickly the water passes through the coffee bed and also how quickly the coffee is extracted into the water - so a cheap electric or manual burr grinder is important to keep the grind consistent.


----------



## PaulN (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi All,

Took on board what you guys ssaid about flat blade grinders and went for the Krups Expert, GVX231, Burr Coffee Grinder

Hopefully this will give me half decent course grinds, and should pay for its self not getting any preground for work.

Thanks for the help

PaulN


----------



## PaulN (Mar 10, 2011)

Update....

The Krups GVX231 grinder turned up today..... Our receptionist said "Will you promise to bring some coffee in for us to try from your new grinder?" I told her this was for work!!!! lol

Anyway Had a mare to start with its got more micro switches than some of our cnc machines! Finally got the baby working and everyone in the office has had a nice filtered coffee for the afternoon. Bliss...

I really like this grinder its about as noisey as my Ascaso at home but thats the fun with it.... Im playing coffee shop!

Seriously £39 off aBay for me was spot on and glad you guys pushed me for a burrs machine.

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

PaulN said:


> Update....
> 
> The Krups GVX231 grinder turned up today..... Our receptionist said "Will you promise to bring some coffee in for us to try from your new grinder?" I told her this was for work!!!! lol
> 
> ...


had you seen this price

http://www.comet.co.uk/p/580007?cm_mmc=Google-_-PPCPM%7c%7cProducts%7c%7cKitchen%20%26%20home-_-Coffee%20makers%7c%7cKrups%7c%7cKrups%20gvx231%7c%7c580007-_-krups%20gvx231&_$ja=kw:krups+gvx231|cgn:Coffee+makers%7c%7cKrups%7c%7cKrups+gvx231%7c%7c580007|cgid:1999139226|tsid:12089|cnPCPM%7c%7cProducts%7c%7cKitchen+%26+home|cid:41031336|lid:3333884505|mt:Broad|nw:search|crid:7295452866&gclid=CJOSnPfQiqgCFQMlfAodt2PsCQ


----------



## PaulN (Mar 10, 2011)

Trying to wind me up? Lol with delivery it's similar plus I had cash in my pay pal burning a whole in my pocket. Lol


----------

